# Swim Blader?



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

So my 4" marginatus is leying down on the bottom on the side, he is still alive but not moving, he moves about once a day from one side of tank to another. He has been like this for four days. What is wrong an how can i fix it?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Water paramaters (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, temp)?

Any bloating or obvious signs theres a problem?


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

He was perfectly normal the day before, normaly active, eating. Temp 80,5F, ammonia and nitrite 0, nitrate about 50 ppm. can i cure it anyhow??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If it is the swimbladder, there is a "surgery" that can be done... I would say its not worth the risk


----------

